# Newmen Teile Tausch Thread



## GrazerTourer (3. November 2022)

Hallo,

Vielleicht macht der Thread ja Sinn, um diverse Teile zu tauschen (Lenkergeometrien, Vorbaulängen usw usf...).

Ich fange an  

Ich hätte einen Gen2 XD Freilauf herzugeben und suche einen microspline Freilauf. Mag wer tauschen?

LG,
GT


----------



## FerrisFast (4. November 2022)

Ich suche einen -17° 70mm Evolution SL Vorbau. Abzugeben hätte ich lediglich einen Race-Face-Vorbau mit 35mm Klemmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernz (4. November 2022)

Schöne Idee, eine Tauschbörse zu eröffnen.

Habe: Gen1 Freilauf Shimano HG - neu

Suche: Gen1 Freilauf SRAM XD - neu


----------



## kev296 (4. November 2022)

FerrisFast schrieb:


> Ich suche einen -17° 70mm Evolution SL Vorbau. Abzugeben hätte ich lediglich einen Race-Face-Vorbau mit 35mm Klemmung.



Hab ich hier gerade frisch demontiert in -17 und 70mm liegen.

Kannst dich gerne mal melden.


----------



## FerrisFast (5. November 2022)

@kev296 hast eine PM


----------

